# PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?



## Brotregal (24. Mai 2015)

*PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Hallo,
ja ich weiß, man soll PayPal nie nutzen wenn man etwas bei ebay verkauft.... habe es aber nun blöder weise gemacht.

Habe ein Nvidia 3D Vision 2 Kit bei ebay verkauft. (gebraucht) 
Im Lieferumfang habe ich angegeben:

Lieferumfang:
Aktive NVIDIA 3D Vision Brille
Schutzbeutel
austauschbaren Mittelstück
Ladekabel
Kurzanleitung
Demo DVD
Umverpackung

Dieser stimmt auch in allen Punkten überein.  Nun hat der Käufer einen Fall eröffnet und behauptet, das der IR-Reciver fehlt und das Set so garnicht nutzbar ist. Ich habe Ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich hierbei um das Set ohne IR-Empfänger handelt, wie man es auch dem Lieferumfang entnehmen kann.

Heute kam die Antwort von Ihn:
Er dachte das das Mittelstück der Reciver wäre und hier eindeutig ein Betrug meinerseits vorliegt und er mir den Anwalt aufhetzen wird.

Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass es 2 Set´s gibt. 1x mit IR-Empfänger und einmal ohne. Er hat das ohne Empfänger gekauft. Außerdem ist das Mittelstück auch so vom Hersteller beschrieben das Teil der Brille welches man austauschen kann und wie er darauf kommt das dieses Mittelstück ein austauschbarer Empfänger sein soll? 



Kurz gesagt: Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich auf den Hin+Zurückversand, ebay-Gebühren sowie den PayPal gebühren in Höhe von 20€ sitzen bleibe und dieser Pen*** recht bekommt obwohl er ja scheinbar derjenige ist der nicht in der Lage war den Lieferumfang zu lesen. 

Meint Ihr das PayPal mal wieder für den Käufer entscheidet obwohl dieser hier ja offensichtlich unrecht hat? 
Habe auch noch ganz unten hinzu geschrieben (in der Auktion):
Da Privatverkauf keine Rücknahme, keine Garantie und kein Umtausch. Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung. Der Ausschluss gilt nicht für Schadenersatzansprüche aus grob fahrlässiger bzw. vorsätzlicher Verletzung von Pflichten des Verkäufers sowie für jede Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit“



Bin mal gespannt wie Ihr das seht. 

MfG


----------



## schmidda (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Paypal gibt Dir doch die Möglichkeit Stellung zu den Vorwürfen zu nehmen. Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Paypal die Sache einigermaßen vernünftig prüft. Du kannst ja belegen was der originale Lieferumfang war, daher sollte es kein Problem geben. Im Zweifel hilft ein Anruf bei Paypal.


----------



## Stueppi (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Wenn der Idiot nicht lesen kann ist er schuld und nicht du.
Ist ja nicht so als hätteste geschrieben das es die OVP ist und es so beschrieben als wäre es alles noch in der Packung drinne die du alleien verkaufst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Ich weiß ja nicht in wie sich die Modelle unterscheiden, von daher könnte man zukünftig ev. dazu schreiben das eben das Angebot den Bildern entspricht.
Generell muss man ja schon wirklich sagen das die Bucht ein Tummelplatz für Betrügereien ist


----------



## Beam39 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Hatte vor Kurzem ähnlichen Fall. Hab ne Fahrzeugtür verkauft und den Käufer stets über den Verlauf informiert, da es zu Komplikationen beim Versand kam. Ich habe nicht ein einziges Mal ne Rückmeldung bekommen. Irgendwann dann kam plötzlich ne Email dass nen Fall gegen mich wegen nicht eingetroffenen Artikels eröffnet wurde. Seine Nachricht "Wenn Tür nicht gekommen bis Montag ich will Geld" - Geld war sofort bei Paypal gesperrt.

Ich hab dann umgehend den Sendungsverlauf gecheckt und gesehen dass die Spedition mehrmals versuchte die Tür zuzustellen und die Tür bereits am Tag davor zugestellt wurde.

Ich habe dann dort sachlich und ohne emotional zu werden den Standpunkt klargestellt. Bekam darauf auch keine Antwort. Ne Woche später konnte ich mich dann an Ebay wenden und habe den Kerl gleichzeitig als Betrüger gemeldet, nen Tag später bekam ich die Nachricht dass der Fall eindeutig für mich zu entscheiden war und das Geld war wieder sofort auf Paypal verfügbar.

Also mein Rat: Bleib stets sachlich und zuvorkommend - denn dich trifft keine Schuld. Wenn es tatsächlich zwei Sorten dieses Sets gab und du hast dort nur aufgelistet was im Umfang dabei ist und so auch auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, dann dürfte das eher schlecht für den anderen aussehen.

Ebay nimmt solche Fälle sehr ernst und überprüft (meine Erfahrung) absolut sauber wer da jetzt wen über den Tisch ziehen will. Das müssen sie aber auch, wenn sie das nicht gewährleisten könnten dann würden ihnen reihenweise die Nutzer davonlaufen.

Erst wenn Ebay Paypal die Freigabe gibt hast du wieder Zugriff auf deine Kohle, deswegen wird das über Ebay geklärt. Nur wenn man einen Verkauf über Paypal abwickelt und das Paket ohne Sendungsverfolgung abschickt und der Käufer öffnet dann nen Fall, dann hast du absolut keine Chance dein Geld wiederzubekommen, das steht aber auch klar und deutlich in den AGB' s.


----------



## Cinnayum (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Gekauft wie gesehen, gegen Dummheit hilft auch kein Käuferschutz.

Ebay benutze ich auch nicht mehr (außer um Kleinteile zu kaufen). Die erzeugen mit ihren Wucherprovisionen und Paypal-Gebühren mehr Kunstgeld als jede Bank.
Und sie zahlen keine Steuern in Dtl.
Das darf man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Manni75 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Nvidia 3D Vision 2 "Kit" ohne IR-Sender? haste da mal nen Link zu.


----------



## Brotregal (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Danke erstmal für Eure Meinungen zu diesen Fall. 

@Manni75 Klar, hier ist der Link zu den 2 Kit´s NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 âˆ’ Full-HD Stereo 3D-Brille fÃ¼r den PC | NVIDIA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Wenn man das unten auf der Homepage liest hättest du es nicht als Kit bezeichnen dürfen da dort ja der Empfänger im Lieferumfang ist. Du hättest es eben nur als Brille bezeichnen dürfen. Da in der Bucht Wortklaubereien usw. an der Tagesordnung sind könnte da noch was kommen


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*



Brotregal schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für Eure Meinungen zu diesen Fall.
> 
> @Manni75 Klar, hier ist der Link zu den 2 Kit´s NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 âˆ’ Full-HD Stereo 3D-Brille fÃ¼r den PC | NVIDIA



Also auf der NVidia-Homepage wird einzig und allein das Paket aus Brille + Zubehör *+ Sender* als "Kit" bezeichnet. Ich denke, da hast du dir ein Eigentor geschossen, rein formal.


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Sehe ich leider ähnlich.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle dem Verkäufer anbieten, dass er es auf seine Kosten zurück schicken soll und du es neu und nicht mehr als Set reinstellst.

und ja, paypal als Verkäufer ist das schlimmste was man machen kann.
habs deshalb auch restlos bei Ebay gestrichen.


----------



## era (5. September 2016)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

ist zwar etwas OT: aber ist es für einen Verkäufer bei ebay-kleinanzeigen sicher? 

heißt, mein Käufer bezahlt mich über Paypal, ich versende die Ware. Kann er mir mein Geld wieder zurückbuchen,  obwohl ich alles korrekt gemacht habe? (Wie kann ich mich schützen ist natürlich die Frage.)


----------



## Grestorn (5. September 2016)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*



shadie schrieb:


> und ja, paypal als Verkäufer ist das schlimmste was man machen kann.
> habs deshalb auch restlos bei Ebay gestrichen.



Ohne PayPal ist das Risiko halt alleine beim Käufer, der keinerlei Handhabe gegen den Verkäufer hat. Deswegen kaufe ich grundsätzlich nicht ohne PayPal. Und außerdem stelle ich Verkaufsangebote immer mit optionalem PayPal ein, damit meine Ware eine höhere Verkaufschance hat. 

Ein Vermittler zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer muss ja nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## era (5. September 2016)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

das ist jetzt auf ebay bezogen. aber wie sieht es bei privatverkäufen aus?


----------



## Grestorn (5. September 2016)

*AW: PayPal Käuferschutz immer gegen den Verkäufer?*

Man kann bei PayPal nicht einfach zurückbuchen. Man kann nur behaupten, dass der Versender seinen Pflichten nicht nachgekommen ist und sich deswegen beschweren. Dann muss sich der Verkäufer rechtfertigen, z.B. mit einem Versandbeleg. 

Ob man am Ende des Tages beweisen kann, dass man korrekt versendet hat - oder ob der Käufer belegen kann, dass er betrogen wurde - ist immer eine sehr defizile Sache. Auf jeden Fall verschiebt eine Vorab-Überweisung das gesamte Risiko zum Kunden und eine nachträgliche Überweisung eben zum Verkäufer. Optimal ist keins. 

Das ist bei Kleinanzeigen nicht anders als bei Auktionen.


----------

